# Coat pattern names..



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm curious what you would call these different coat patterns:

Phantom of the Opera 6 wks by KrisMowBook, on Flickr


sparkle by KrisMowBook, on Flickr


full face 8 weeks by KrisMowBook, on Flickr


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I don't know! But absolutely beautiful little kitties!!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Yeah, they are from a (somewhat) local cat breeder in Vancouver.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

The pictures don't show their whole bodies so it's a little more difficult, and I'm no expert anyway... but my guesses are:

#1 Calico

#2 Dilute torbie

#3 Brown mackerel with white tabby


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Maine **** colors and patterns here:

Maine **** Colors


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

WOW!! Soooo many gorgeous cats and the colors and fur-oh my!!


----------



## koshechka (Jul 14, 2013)

So beautiful all of them, but the first calico is a beauty queen. If I walk to Petco where I buy food during one of their "adoption days" and see a cat like her, she'll be extremely difficult to resist (and I don't plan on the 3rd cat).


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I would have listed them on our adoption portal as

#1 DLH Calico
#2 DLH Dilute Tortie - 
#3 DLH Tortie

They'd be gone by the end of the day. We can't keep kittens at the shelter. Everyone wants kittens and they overlook the slightly older cats. Sad.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

I wish I could say MINE . Beautiful lil furbabies


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

1.Chocolate Vaniila Orange Boy

2. Chaney Gray And White

3.Double Scoop.

Chaney High School is my alma mater.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

I was about to ask Lon or former VP, Kurt. Thanks for clarifying.

And my own take...
calico
dilute patch tabby
patch tabby w white


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Chaney's colors are red and gray!


----------



## Cattiehere (Mar 13, 2014)

Awe so cute. I have not a clue what colors they are but they are adorable.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

View attachment 50962


View attachment 50970


What would you guys call this girl. We think there is some Siamese in her, but I truly am at a loss. the coloring is fairly accurate. There is a large cream colored spot on top of her head. I see some tabby and her main body is cream but she resembles a seal point something.


----------



## meggie (Mar 13, 2014)

She is beautiful! She looks like maybe she has some Lynx point Siamese in her. I wouldn't say she is Seal point, Seal point is much darker. But she does look Lynx point.
http://www.siamesecatspot.com/lynx-and-tortie-point-siamese-cats/


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Hmm, I think you nailed it, Meggie! From the tabby markings on her legs to her face she does resemble a lynx point Siamese. If she is not adopted today I will modify her post to include those buzz words!!

Sorry to hijack the thread, MowMow!!!


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

She is lynx point, but that is not her colors its her coat pattern (it's a fancy name for "tabby markings on a pointed cat"). Maybe a seal lynx point? Seal point is the most common point coloration.

Here's some images: Himalayan Colors article


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Marcia said:


> #2 DLH Dilute Tortie


The difference between tortie and torbie is that torbie has tabby markings and tortie are solid colors. Keep in mind ALL orange on a cat will have tabby markings showing through so don't go by the stripes on the orange... you must see stripes in the black. This kitten has stripes in the dilute black, so is torbie.


----------

